# Better HD Without Dish/ 942?



## smokejoe (May 12, 2005)

Consider-

--Failure to provide HD sat broadcast of local channels; 
--Failure to provide basic guide for all OTA stations to those who subscribe to local channels and HD 'Pak';
--Shutting down a sub's access to their own antenna during weather fades [safety and legal consequences?];

A lot of people are going to ask themselves, "Why pay for this when I get more HD channels OTA, with no weather shut-offs, for free than Dish's best/ most expensive equipment and programming provides."


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

Question: And just how much of that OTA is in HD...Being in Austin, tx I know I am not in the hot bed of a HD market like say New York... Dallas.. LA... take your pick... but at this time just what % of the content is in HD... not the news... not most of the sports.. not even most of the PGM's I watch (but that is changing each year)... 

here I would say 10 - 20 %... Heck I can't even get FOX in HD because they won't/can't upgrade their EQ to transmitt at full power... Most of the HD transmission towers for the area are at the same place.. I get 90+ on the HD meter for ABC,NBC,CBS,PBS,WB... can't even lock on FOX and I have one of the best OTA Ant out there.. yes OUTSIDE and pointing in the correct direction... And they are less than 10 miles away... I think 7 is more to it as the Crow flies. 

So you get DiscoveryHD OTA  

But, I agree they should unlock the OTA in case of rain fade (enter your Time limit here) ... if that happens I can press three buttons and poof I am using the TV's HDTV tuner.. OR turn on the radio... scanner... hit the internet... take your pick.. 

Will this change... maybe when they have to give up the VHF/UHF Freq... and they will soon if Congress doesn't get cold feet and get them another 10 years... 

and as for cable... PLEASE... the trend is "sure you can re-transmitt my content... at SD... if you want my HD... pay $$$$ up" And this is BIG bucks for each subscriber with HDTV box or not.. 

anyway just thinking out loud.. What do the rest of ya'll think??


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

smokejoe said:


> Consider-
> 
> --Failure to provide HD sat broadcast of local channels;
> --Failure to provide basic guide for all OTA stations to those who subscribe to local channels and HD 'Pak';
> ...


1. I actually FAR prefer getting my locals OTA rather than through Dish. No compression issues to worry about.

2. I'm in Minneapolis and I have no guide data issues other than local PBS. I'd like to see this fixed but it's not even remotely annoying on a daily basis.

3. The third issue IS a problem that I believe should be and will be addressed.

I'm hard pressed to imagine OTA replacing Dish Network's programming variety any time in the future.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Dish DVR discussion. Not directly 942 related, and very close to a trollish original post in tone, if not directly in content.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

ESPN seems to be the deal breaker that keeps people with good OTA reception from going OTA only.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

the_bear said:


> ESPN seems to be the deal breaker that keeps people with good OTA reception from going OTA only.


Well - I have to disagree. Having just completed the 942 install 2 weeks ago and the VOOM install this morning, I am more than thrilled w/ the current level of HD content available. I'm also lucky in that I receive all the OTA HD stations perfectly (except FOX is spotty at times but will improve shortly when broadcasting at full power), and my guide info is populated correctly.

Now for statement #3: I have suffered snow fade once in 6 years and never rain fade. If I do, I'll just fire up my Samsung 151. That being said, I still would like Dish to allow for OTA reception w/o sat signal - especially for those of us that OWN every stick of hardware we are using.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

smokejoe said:


> A lot of people are going to ask themselves, "Why pay for this when I get *more HD channels OTA*, with no weather shut-offs, *for free * than Dish's best/ most expensive equipment and programming provides."


Are you on crack? How many HD OTA channels are you picking up for free? How many *differant* HD broadcasts do you have to choose from at any given time? E* has 17 HD Channels (18 if you are in CBS O&O market)... I live in the 10th largest DMA in America I pick up 7 HD OTA channels ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, UPN, WB, and PBS. You know of any others available?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I live in San Jose Calif....

I get ALL the network in HD and I mean ALL off them ABC NBC CBS FOX WB UPN and PBS. ALL local stations in my DMA have digital broadcast at FULL POWER one of the indi stations has already truned off there analog transmitter. 

I have the 942 and I struggle with the tiny HD as I have so much HD content on it....I still use my MYHD120 as spill over. 

Dont be so bitter...its not our fault you live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## smokejoe (May 12, 2005)

I get 8 HD OTA - 7 nets + HD KSTC(MSP Independent)
Dish HD Pak has 5 channels.
Last time I counted, 8 is more than 5.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

smokejoe said:


> I get 8 HD OTA - 7 nets + HD KSTC(MSP Independent)
> Dish HD Pak has 5 channels.
> Last time I counted, 8 is more than 5.


Keep counting... 17 is the number... Discovery, TNT, ESPN, HD Net, HD Movies Net, Animania, Equator, Gallery, Guy, HDNews, Majestic, Monsters, Rave, Rush, Ultra, HBOHD, and Showtime HD. You get this with Dish's Biggest and most expensive package.



smokejoe said:


> "Why pay for this when I get more HD channels OTA, with no weather shut-offs, for free than Dish's best/ most expensive equipment and programming provides."


You pay more because you get more.


----------

